# smoked rockfish



## squirt (Jul 6, 2009)

caught a limit of good eatin' sized rockfish (striped bass) this weekend on the Chesapeake.  Kept 2 whole for the smoker.  I ended up just scaling and filleting them and brined them in 2 cups water, 1/2 cup sugar and 1/4 cup salt for about an hour.  Got the ECB fired up and threw the fillets on with some lemon pepper and butter.  Soaked a couple hickory chunks and kept the smoke going for about an hour and 15 minutes at 225*.   Man oh man, it was to die for!

sorry no Q-view.  The family was too hungry.  It didn't last long enough for pics.

Squirt


----------



## ocsnapper (Jul 6, 2009)

Glad to hear how that came out I"m going to try that this fall when I start to fish AI.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 6, 2009)

Now you'll have to get back out on the lake to get more fish! Glad you had a successful fish smoke on the lil' ecb.


----------



## rivet (Jul 6, 2009)

Man o man do I miss the Chesapeake! That's some good eating!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 2, 2009)

We in Fla have alot of striped bass here not as popular as some of the other but still plentiful.


----------

